# My rack build



## nissan11

In anticipation for the 2011 pleasure island surf fishing challenge, my buddy and myself decided to build a new rack. We have designed it to mount on the front of his 07 Tacoma, which does not have a 2" receiver. This will use two hidden mounts located near the frame rails. I will take more pictures as we progress. Today we got the frame and platform tack welded in place.


----------



## nissan11

The mounts




















Rack tacked in place, it slides in and out great.


----------



## nissan11




----------



## scavengerj

Very nice build. I like how you used two attachment points. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see more of your progress.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Looks good.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Nice!
Damn, I wish I knew how to weld...


----------



## nissan11

Im planning on building another one soon, different than that one. Im going to include a folding gate on the new rack.


----------



## Alexy

Nice, 
That pic of you sitting there in it made me think a pad to lean against while waiting for a bite might not be a bad idea.


----------



## ole-crabby

*rack build*

Looks good! Built one very simular to that holds 12 rods.Beware of Rod butts sticking to low. It will get snapped off! Also watch for clearance crossing over a dune on the rack its self.:fishing:


----------



## Alexy

ole-crabby said:


> Looks good! Built one very simular to that holds 12 rods.Beware of Rod butts sticking to low. It will get snapped off! Also watch for clearance crossing over a dune on the rack its self.:fishing:


I have seen a similar rack as pictured with mounts angled up bringing the rack up just at or higher than the bumper. It tremendously improved the approach angle of the front. The second was to use cators to the corners of the rack to allow it to be moved around easilly in storage
http://www.servicecaster.com/erwagner.htm


----------



## nissan11

That's a good idea. I'm planning another rack build for my personal truck which will include a folding gate.


----------



## phonfish

Nice weld job and it looks great on the front of that truck.


----------



## tritonboats

Very nice job!!! Think about powder coating to protect against the salt and harsh environment. What are you going to carry on each side?


----------

